
Modern Designs to Get Inspiration - useberrypr
https://blog.useberry.com/10-designs-to-get-you-inspired-in-2020/
======
achow
The second screenshot in the article..

[https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/lwyOHmJjdMwWDtU8JlrFpMI9hv...](https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/lwyOHmJjdMwWDtU8JlrFpMI9hvWaVP4I1pE2UEi7WydTqkHXcUrcWQ03Jrn3b9VfFuqJByt7HPRqY4peJNcvl3wJ21YdQh8pfaPGR1BI22-AZuARtTzu9z0GFFbvcVt2y52wOgN1)

.. is an example of a new trend called 'Neumorphism'. A writeup on that:
[https://uxdesign.cc/neumorphism-in-user-
interfaces-b47cef3bf...](https://uxdesign.cc/neumorphism-in-user-
interfaces-b47cef3bf3a6)

More examples:
[https://dribbble.com/tags/neumorphism](https://dribbble.com/tags/neumorphism)

~~~
useberrypr
:)

------
julius_set
I feel like a lot of these designs look pretty but aren’t exactly great UX

~~~
useberrypr
You are not exactly wrong ;)

